# Removing Grow Tubes on 6 Month Old Vines in Virginia



## thewinereserve (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello all, we have had conflicting opinions from our own grape growing neighbors but none of them had the same scenario as us in building their vineyard.

We are located in the northwest region of Virginia, which has four season temperatures, and we have an acre of Petit Verdot under vine, having planted six months ago. 

We have 32" folding grow tubes on all plants and most have reached the first trellis wire.

We do NOT have any deer fencing and lately we have found an abundance of deer poop in the fields and note that the deer are eating anything that is sticking out of the tube.

Our question is simple, considering we do not have a deer fence do we remove the tubes to allow for better hardening of our young vines or do we keep the tubes on all winter to keep the wildlife from continuing to eat the plants?

All advice and thoughts welcome, and thanks in advance.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 22, 2016)

I would remove the tubes and get them hardened off. But that may depend on your variety hardiness and mildness of your winters. The deer tend to go for growing plants so I don't think they would hurt them. Do you anticipate problems with mice? Best is to remove them now.


----------



## salcoco (Oct 22, 2016)

I would remove them for the winter. then next year reapply but extend them so the top growth is protected from the deer. once the growth has reached the top wire the deer will ignore them as they are above their line of sight.


----------



## Johny99 (Oct 23, 2016)

Out west, I'd leave them on. They will harden with the tubes and if they are your only deer defense.....


----------



## TonyR (Oct 23, 2016)

I will leave my grow tubes on the 16 vines I planted last spring. Have done it before on lots of vines, have had no ill effects. Where I live if i uncovered them the deer and other critters would have them eaten to the ground by next spring.


----------



## thewinereserve (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone. We see value in the hardening at this point so we are going to roll with taking off the tubes. Fingers crossed and next year we will hopefully have a deer fencing of some sort up.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 26, 2016)

Are you starting up a commercial winery?


----------

